# Replacement for JD L111



## pscpa (May 31, 2012)

I am new to the forum and was hoping someone could help with some info on a new yard tractor. I currently have a JD L111 with the dreaded Tuff Torq K46 hydrostatic transmission. Just like many others with this trans mine is failing at 260 hours.

I would like to buy a new machine that has at least the Tuff Torq k66 trans or a manual trans. I would like to stay between $2,000 and $3,000. I am mowing about an acre with some sizable hills to the upgraded transmission is a must.

FYI - I have already removed the K46 and replaced the oil. It worked ok for about 5 hours but is ready to fail again.

Does anyone have any suggestions for a new yard tractor?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you totally against used equipment? That kind of money would get you something truly durable in the world of used. We had looked at new stuff in that realm, but wound up going used and got way more buck for our bang!:lmao:


----------



## pscpa (May 31, 2012)

I considered used but decided I didn't want to buy someone else's problems. Might just do the k66 conversion since it seems like the L111 is a pretty good mower once the transmission problem is solved.

If I were to go the used route do you have any suggestions as to a good, durable, yard tractor?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, used stuff can either be really good, or really bad.

With used stuff you can get extra implements ( if wanted) a whole lot cheeper then buying new.

Unless the tractor has been immaculately cared for, most likely youll need to do some work/maintence to them.

On the other hand, used can be a headache - like the motor letting loose when out for its first time, or trans self destructing....i suppose its the chance you take, even if it was carefully inspected/tested before buying.

Keep in mind some new machines can have just as many issues, due to cheeper materials in construction - some old machines have some seriously thick steel in them.

For old stuff, id go with an older sears , older wheelhorse , older bolens/MTD ( before MTD cheepened them out) ,or older Cub cadet.

In the years of my collecting - some of the dirt cheepest ones have been the best tractors - not one of my tractors ran when purchased , most took very little to get them in mowing shape either. I agree with you on that. Our 1985 John deere 316 was purchased years ago for $2000, and that thing hit rocks bushes stumps and gopher mounds until I couldn't even see where I was going for all the dust, but that mower just kept going and going and going. Used oil pretty good when we got it and aside from a coil and fuel pump, we did absolutely nothing else to it in the 12 years we used it to mow our place. Now we have a Kubota diesel, and we'll just have to see on this one, but that diesel at one third to half throttle while mowing doesn't even strain at all and just mows like buttah!


----------

